# ABTs - Boat vs Cone...



## pokey (Aug 17, 2010)

That is the question. Also, another choice: Bacon wrapped or draped?

Pros and cons? Preferences? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

I like them both ways but I usually make mine boat and wrapped so I get more servings. When you have 9 grandkids that love em you gotta stretch em the best you can


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the boat and wrapped method reason being you get twice as many and when you wrap them I find the inside stuffing goodness stays in better as the bacon seals up the pepper.


----------



## wildflower (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, any way U want to make 4 me


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2010)

Boat and wrapped (1/2 piece of bacon). Just easy to do this way.

Hard to jam a little smokie down a cone.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Boat and don't cut the ends I try to split the stem. Boat style seems to hold the stuffing better. 1/2 slice of cheap bacon wrapped tight spiraling from end to end. That way I get twice the number per jalapeno and I find it easier to scrape them out then to core them. The little smokie cocktail sausage I usually use fits better of the boat style too


----------



## princess (Aug 17, 2010)

Having just made what must be my 500th ABT...  :D  (gotta love a garden glut of 'penos)

Boat em.

Spoon the filling into a ziplock bag and snip the tip off.

Squueeeeeze filling into the boats.

I use 1/3 slice of bacon, streeeetch it, then wrap around. I used to waste time pinning the bacon down to the pepper with toothpicks.  I stopped, they are fine.  If you stretch raw bacon, it shrinks up less.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more. I usually only do cream cheese as my filling though and it does take longer in prep time that is for sure. If I happen to be low on bacon or peppers and need to make more I will do canoe style. I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2010)

timberjet said:


> Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more. I usually only do cream cheese as my filling though and it does take longer in prep time that is for sure. If I happen to be low on bacon or peppers and need to make more I will do canoe style. I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


I also replace the top of each pepper and lock that in with the bacon. I have never had the cheese leach out unless I was cooking any hotter than my 225 usual smoking temp.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Princess said:


> Having just made what must be my 500th ABT...  :D  (gotta love a garden glut of 'penos)
> 
> Boat em.
> 
> ...


Only 500 dang you need more practice we did about 175 for just one smoke


----------



## bostonsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Boat and don't cut the ends I try to split the stem. Boat style seems to hold the stuffing better. 1/2 slice of cheap bacon wrapped tight spiraling from end to end. That way I get twice the number per jalapeno and I find it easier to scrape them out then to core them. The little smokie cocktail sausage I usually use fits better of the boat style too


This is how I do mine!


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 1, 2010)

timberjet said:


> I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


Hey Timberjet,

    Can you talk us through the Zukes? Process. Pics. Sounds great!! Maybe a whole new thread but I sure don't want to miss it.

For my ABT's... I think the filling stays in better with a canoe but I boat mine for the same reason mentioned about several times... Twice as much goodness with the same amount of japs. I tried the cone once and didn't like it at all. I think I gave away my rack for it even?? Not sure. Oh... and I always wrap the bacon now. Tried and tried the drap method but now know drapping is the only way for me.


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the boat and a half of a slice of bacon. I use a good quality thicker cut of bacon. When the bacon is done the pepper is done. Also, I poke 2 or 3 holes in the bottom of the pepper to drain excess grease.


----------



## venture (Oct 5, 2010)

I make boats and blanch the bacon a bit first to be sure it crisps up.  However you make em they gotta be good!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2010)

timberjet said:


> Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more.


yer not bukin' nuthin'....let dem other yay-hoos do it wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  stick wit me kid and you will git-er-done right!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  more chili, more bacon, and more fillin' in one bite.........and if'n FLASH cain't figure how ta git a lil' smokie in a pepper........i ain't gonna let him in on where ta git a bigger pepper!


----------



## sescoyote (Oct 29, 2010)

IF you boat them you get more individual servings, which is good for larger groups.  I like the kick of the cone however by leaving a few seeds at the bottom.


----------



## mr mac (Oct 29, 2010)

I also prefer the boat/canoe method after having done so many cone style.  For the same reasons as everyone else has mentioned, the individual portion that you can take in one bite to the fact that the filling stays put.  As for bacon, I don't even wrap it anymore!  I just cut a piece to sit on top of the ABT and call it good!  The last batch we did was 100 halves done this way for the Seattle game and the guys liked them better than the full wrap.


----------



## smokeon (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer boat method.  As mentioned easier to clean the seed's/ribs out.  When I do use the cone method for making armadillo eggs, I bought a baby spoon to use when scooping out the seeds.  Works pretty good.  Try searching out junk stores or garage sales for an older style spoon that doesn't have the rubber coating on it.


----------



## smokezilla (Nov 27, 2010)

I like to cut down the middle but not to the ends and sqeeze both ends to open up like a change purse then stuff with cooked hot style sausage and pepper jack cheese and wrap with full slice of bacon then smoke


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 5, 2010)

Cut mine boat style.

Then like Princess, pipe mine full of cream cheese and peach mango salsa.

Then not wanting to skimp, I wrap a full piece of (stretched) bacon in a figure eight to tuck the ends.

We have to do 100 at a time because I have friends that have told me that they 'dream' about them. 

When we sell ribs or roast or what not to folks we throw a half dozen in as a thank you.  I get more comments on that alone than anything else.

I just don't want to change what works.


----------



## pokey (Aug 17, 2010)

That is the question. Also, another choice: Bacon wrapped or draped?

Pros and cons? Preferences? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

I like them both ways but I usually make mine boat and wrapped so I get more servings. When you have 9 grandkids that love em you gotta stretch em the best you can


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the boat and wrapped method reason being you get twice as many and when you wrap them I find the inside stuffing goodness stays in better as the bacon seals up the pepper.


----------



## wildflower (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, any way U want to make 4 me


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2010)

Boat and wrapped (1/2 piece of bacon). Just easy to do this way.

Hard to jam a little smokie down a cone.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Boat and don't cut the ends I try to split the stem. Boat style seems to hold the stuffing better. 1/2 slice of cheap bacon wrapped tight spiraling from end to end. That way I get twice the number per jalapeno and I find it easier to scrape them out then to core them. The little smokie cocktail sausage I usually use fits better of the boat style too


----------



## princess (Aug 17, 2010)

Having just made what must be my 500th ABT...  :D  (gotta love a garden glut of 'penos)

Boat em.

Spoon the filling into a ziplock bag and snip the tip off.

Squueeeeeze filling into the boats.

I use 1/3 slice of bacon, streeeetch it, then wrap around. I used to waste time pinning the bacon down to the pepper with toothpicks.  I stopped, they are fine.  If you stretch raw bacon, it shrinks up less.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more. I usually only do cream cheese as my filling though and it does take longer in prep time that is for sure. If I happen to be low on bacon or peppers and need to make more I will do canoe style. I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2010)

timberjet said:


> Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more. I usually only do cream cheese as my filling though and it does take longer in prep time that is for sure. If I happen to be low on bacon or peppers and need to make more I will do canoe style. I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


I also replace the top of each pepper and lock that in with the bacon. I have never had the cheese leach out unless I was cooking any hotter than my 225 usual smoking temp.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Princess said:


> Having just made what must be my 500th ABT...  :D  (gotta love a garden glut of 'penos)
> 
> Boat em.
> 
> ...


Only 500 dang you need more practice we did about 175 for just one smoke


----------



## bostonsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Boat and don't cut the ends I try to split the stem. Boat style seems to hold the stuffing better. 1/2 slice of cheap bacon wrapped tight spiraling from end to end. That way I get twice the number per jalapeno and I find it easier to scrape them out then to core them. The little smokie cocktail sausage I usually use fits better of the boat style too


This is how I do mine!


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 1, 2010)

timberjet said:


> I am going to do some zukes this way tonight as the garden is brimming with them.


Hey Timberjet,

    Can you talk us through the Zukes? Process. Pics. Sounds great!! Maybe a whole new thread but I sure don't want to miss it.

For my ABT's... I think the filling stays in better with a canoe but I boat mine for the same reason mentioned about several times... Twice as much goodness with the same amount of japs. I tried the cone once and didn't like it at all. I think I gave away my rack for it even?? Not sure. Oh... and I always wrap the bacon now. Tried and tried the drap method but now know drapping is the only way for me.


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the boat and a half of a slice of bacon. I use a good quality thicker cut of bacon. When the bacon is done the pepper is done. Also, I poke 2 or 3 holes in the bottom of the pepper to drain excess grease.


----------



## venture (Oct 5, 2010)

I make boats and blanch the bacon a bit first to be sure it crisps up.  However you make em they gotta be good!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2010)

timberjet said:


> Sorry to buck the system here but I prefer cone as the pepper tends to roast more.


yer not bukin' nuthin'....let dem other yay-hoos do it wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  stick wit me kid and you will git-er-done right!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  more chili, more bacon, and more fillin' in one bite.........and if'n FLASH cain't figure how ta git a lil' smokie in a pepper........i ain't gonna let him in on where ta git a bigger pepper!


----------



## sescoyote (Oct 29, 2010)

IF you boat them you get more individual servings, which is good for larger groups.  I like the kick of the cone however by leaving a few seeds at the bottom.


----------



## mr mac (Oct 29, 2010)

I also prefer the boat/canoe method after having done so many cone style.  For the same reasons as everyone else has mentioned, the individual portion that you can take in one bite to the fact that the filling stays put.  As for bacon, I don't even wrap it anymore!  I just cut a piece to sit on top of the ABT and call it good!  The last batch we did was 100 halves done this way for the Seattle game and the guys liked them better than the full wrap.


----------



## smokeon (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer boat method.  As mentioned easier to clean the seed's/ribs out.  When I do use the cone method for making armadillo eggs, I bought a baby spoon to use when scooping out the seeds.  Works pretty good.  Try searching out junk stores or garage sales for an older style spoon that doesn't have the rubber coating on it.


----------



## smokezilla (Nov 27, 2010)

I like to cut down the middle but not to the ends and sqeeze both ends to open up like a change purse then stuff with cooked hot style sausage and pepper jack cheese and wrap with full slice of bacon then smoke


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 5, 2010)

Cut mine boat style.

Then like Princess, pipe mine full of cream cheese and peach mango salsa.

Then not wanting to skimp, I wrap a full piece of (stretched) bacon in a figure eight to tuck the ends.

We have to do 100 at a time because I have friends that have told me that they 'dream' about them. 

When we sell ribs or roast or what not to folks we throw a half dozen in as a thank you.  I get more comments on that alone than anything else.

I just don't want to change what works.


----------

